# NewHomeOwners Journal - 8650 sqft renovation



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

My wife and I bought our first home last summer. I've wanted a big beautiful lawn for awhile. We got a great deal on the place, but the downside was the house and lawn needed a ton of work. We'd like to sell before our oldest daughter gets to high school (3 years) so everything we do is in hopes of adding value/equity to the home. Our end goal is to buy 5+ acres.

As Pete from GCI says, when your lawn is full of crap, it's time for a full renovation. What was once bermuda had become an assortment of every kind of weed imaginable. So, we're gonna take everything down to bare dirt and start all over. My wife has been incredibly patient)

Once everything is finished, we'll sod 8000sqft with tiftuf bermuda from SuperSod, and seed the back with Arden15.







The yard was full of weeds, trees and shrubs half dead, deck and small fence out back was rotten, and drainage throughout the yard was awful.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

First step was to dig up the dead tree, and shrubs. Then I sprayed glyphosate throughout our 8650sqft.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Once everything died off, my ten year old and I started scraping the yard and getting the debris removed from the yard. We were finding 10-15lb rocks throughout, which explains why not even weeds were growing in various spots.

We also tore out the back deck.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Before I started tilling the yard, and amending the soil with compost topsoil, we had the house painted. We didn't want painters trampling all over the new sod.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

We bought a load of fill dirt to help alleviate the drainage issues we were having, and a load of compost top soil.

Our local landscape shop wanted $600 for a load of fill dirt, and $850 for a load of compost top soil. After shopping around, I found a local grading company that delivered both for $500 total. Facebook marketplace has been really helpful.





We're gonna need a total of 12 pallets of sod, and put the order in on 5/20 to be delivered on 5/22.

Once the dirt was delivered, I worked out a deal with the local grading company to level my yard, and spread the top soil. The plan was for us to do it, but after seeing all of the material, we thought $500 was a good deal.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Starting out, my wife and I decided we wanted to do as much of the work as possible. We knew between my wife, our ten year old (who's my right hand) and myself, that laying twelve pallets of sod at once was gonna be tough. At the last minute we decided to split our sod order into two deliveries. 5 pallets on 5/22 and 7 pallets on 6/1. I'll be on vacation when we lay the seven pallets, so it won't be so taxing.

Anyways, the first order was delivered... I wanted some additional top soil so I bought a yards worth from the local landscape shop.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

The next day was sod laying day. Luckily my folks came over and watched the baby so my wife could help out in the yard. A neighbor (60 year old lady) came to help. She outworked the neighborhood kid I hired. Temps were in the high 80s, so we were pretty wiped out by the time we finished. The first pallet looked really good, but by the time we got to the last few pallets, the sod was really yellow. You can see from the sidewalk how healthy some of the bermuda looked.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Each day we've gotten rain, and I've kept it wet. It's slowly starting to green up.

Sunday -



Monday -



Tuesday -


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Our next few projects will be to seed the backyard with Arden15 and. I'll start tomorrow by tilling the top two inches and rolling it in, then spread the seed. Once the seed is down, we'll put a good layer of peet moss over the seed.

By Friday I hope to have weed fabric down around the perimeter of the house, and put down red mulch. Every time it rains, mud is splashing up on the new paint job.

Then on 6/1 we sod the biggest part of the yard.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

I put in our next order of tiftuf that'll be here Monday. Gonna have 7 pallets to lay on Monday afternoon and throughout the day Tuesday.



The bermuda we laid this past weekend is really filling in and greening up. I broke the news to my wife that in addition to the John Deere x350, we're also gonna be needing a reel mower. I'm testing her patience.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Got part of the edging done, and some planted some gardenias and hydrangea before the sod is delivered tomorrow. We also put some weed fabric.





The sod from last week is filling in nicely...


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Awesome job all around, this is going to look great when you start reel mowing! You're doing it right!


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

mha2345 said:


> Awesome job all around, this is going to look great when you start reel mowing! You're doing it right!


Thank you! I think I have my wife talked into a Mclane. Wasn't easy when we bought our JD less than three months ago. She's been really patient.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Tilled the side yard, roughly 3500sqdt and got it prepped for the sod. We found numerous 50+ lb rocks less than 2-3 inches deep.





Sod was delivered late this afternoon. One thing I've learned about SuperSod, they are always late. If your delivery window is 15:30-16:30, you might have your sod by 18:00. Tomorrow is gonna be a long day.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Finished laying the seven pallets. I'm glad were almost done with this renovation. 
Later today when it cools down I'll roll it in.



I measured my lawn using Google earth. I thought seven pallets would be plenty, but we came up two pallets short of what we need. Either Supersod pallets were short of 500sqft, or Google earth isn't very reliable for measurements.




What we call the front yard is rooting nicely and looks better each day.



Lastly, I'm glad were almost done. I'm sore, sunburnt, and tired. Unless you're hiring someone to do the work, a full renovation may sound like all fun and games, but it's a lot of work...


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Picked up half a ton of top dressing sand to fill in the seams of the sod on side yard. I did it with the front yard portion of the rehab, and I think it helped the sod retain moisture and a little bit of leveling help.



We're in the process of ordering belgard stone to do an above ground flower bed along the front of the house. This is the stone we have in mind...



For this spot...



The front yard keeps filling in nicely... As my wife says, our grass is "the American dream green".



Lastly, SuperSod will be replacing one pallet, so our sod laying isn't over. It'll be delivered tomorrow morning.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

First cut on the front yard with the rotary. It was scalped in a few spots, but I'm not to worried about it as well as its rooting.



The side is also coming along nicely. We got the replacement pallet down. 


A fence will be going in along the grass line, then beyond the fence, in the backyard, it'll be seeded with Arden15. Working on loosening the soil back there now.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

I went to Agpro today and picked up a stihl fs 94r trimmer. I'll use it to edge and trip for the time being.

Both sides of the yard are thickening up. We got a lot of rain yesterday, and the side filled in a lot as a result. I've cut the front twice now, at two inches with a rotary. I keep trying to get it lower and lower so it's ready for when I pickup a reel mower.

Tomorrow we get our blocks to build the above ground flower bed by the front door.

Before I edge, I also took some pictures of the bermuda growing into the sidewalk.







Oh, when my neighbor gets his grass (weeds) cut, the clippings have been going into our yard since his yard slopes up. I offered to take care of his yard from here on out for what his landscaping company charges just to cut his grass. I figure that within a year I had have the weeds controlled, and his bermuda filled in. I really don't want to deal with his yard, but if I didn't, his weeds would soon become ours.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

We got our stone picked up to build a flower bed along the front of our house. Each block is 80lbs, and each cap 60lbs.



Our yard has been so devoid of grass, that I've enjoyed watching the bermuda creep along and grow in over the driveway and sidewalk. As much a I didn't want to, I know I needed to edge so I also got that done.



I put down Anderson Duocide insecticide. The sod came with a ton of centipedes. After putting down 4lbs per 1k, I'm not seeing anymore.

Once we get done with the stone work, I'll start planning on leveling the front yard.

I also cut once with my John Deere x350. It's got a 42 inch deck, and the yard looked awful. I'm fairly certain I'll be selling it before summer is over. It only has 6 hours on it. good rotary and reel is what I'll really need.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

I picked up a cal trimmer today. 26", with the big Honda engine. I found an older guy who bought it new, but ended up hiring a landscaping company to handle his yard. He hasn't used the mower for the past two years.



This is my first reel so it's gonna take some time getting used to it. I tried cutting the grass, but a lot of stragglers were being left behind. I ended up going back over it with my rotary. The blades need sharpening, but I think the reel to bedknife needs adjusting. I may take it to get serviced if I can find a place nearby.

I put down milorganite yesterday. Unfortunately we haven't very getting much rain in west Georgia, so I've been watering a lot.









We haven't had much time for the stone project by the front door, but I think tomorrow we can get a lot of it knocked out.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

I got my new (to me) reel mower serviced and sharpened. Before my wife could get back into the house from helping me unloaded I was out cutting grass. You can see where my rotary scalped the front yesterday. Luckily, I don't have to worry about that anymore.

I think I'm gonna plan on cutting twice a week.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Finally getting some decent stripes, and we've gotten some of the stone flower bed done in front of the house.

Put down fungicide and more pgf complete

I think I'm gonna buy a 20 inch McLane until the sod gets rooted better. The big California Trimmer is a heavy machine and maybe too heavy for the yard in it's current state.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@NewHomeOwner TifTuf looks great.

Have you seeded the Arden?


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

probasestealer said:


> @NewHomeOwner TifTuf looks great.
> 
> Have you seeded the Arden?


Thank you.

Yeah, the Arden was slow to germinate, but a few heavy rains didn't help. On Saturday I reseeded it, and put down six bags of peet moss. I've hit it hard with starter fertilizer twice, and just now starting to see progress.

I have a feeling well end up replacing it with tiftuf. We plan on replacing the deck we tore out with another deck or stone patio, but not for another few months. Short term seed was the best option.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

NewHomeOwner said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > @NewHomeOwner TifTuf looks great.
> ...


Gotcha.

Well, if you do want Tiftuf in the future, I'd look into sprigging. You can harvest your own sprigs.

I sprigged some TifTuf and at 4weeks looks great, first 2 weeks were cold, I think you could get full coverage in 5-6 weeks


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Lawn conversion looks great! Watch the dirt getting too close to the siding. The dirt/mulch should be 8-10" below the siding or else you are inviting termite and other insect issues.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow. That entire place has had a great transformation. Nice work.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

probasestealer said:


> NewHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> > probasestealer said:
> ...


Good suggestion. I think you're right, sprigging might be the best route. Here is how the Arden is looking. We've put so much time, energy and money into the front and sides of the house that the back has become an afterthought at times.







radarksu said:


> Lawn conversion looks great! Watch the dirt getting too close to the siding. The dirt/mulch should be 8-10" below the siding or else you are inviting termite and other insect issues.


Thanks. Yeah, we're gonna be moving most of the dirt by the stone work. We've got the sentricon stations setup.

Luckily my wife got the house bonded before we bought the place. Despite getting a regular inspection done, and the bond inspection, we found active termites about a month after we bought the place. Arrow was on the hook for around 10k worth of damage, and any future damage. We could've saved a lot of money had we known about the damage before closing.





We've almost got the stone work finished. These 80lb blocks and digging will wear you out in this Georgia heat.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

daniel3507 said:


> Wow. That entire place has had a great transformation. Nice work.


Thank you. It's been hard work but rewarding.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

We're a couple of caps away from being finished with the stone edging around the flower bed. I'll need to rent a saw to cut the caps to size.





I'm still cutting at 1.5", but will be dropping it soon in preparation for us to level the yard. I found a local landscape supply that sells leveling sand, and delivers. That'll be our next big project.





My wife got stopped in Wal-Mart today, and was asked if she lived at the house with the beautiful yard. On average, 2-3 people stop per day to comment on the work we've done. It's nice that the yard work is noticed by our neighbors.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Got the height of cut down to 1". The side yard seems to be liking the shorter cut, but the front yard doesn't look as good. I'm not sure if it's just stressed, or maybe fertilizer burn? I've only been using pgf complete and ironite.



We also cut the curved pieces of the stone flower bed, finishing that project.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

Great progress and alot of work put in by your family. In regards to the shorter cut. If you have been cutting at 1.5 and then go down to 1 you basically are cutting off all the green leaf of plant.

Need to cut (mini scalp) below your desired HOC first and then adjust back up. Example if you want to maintain at 1 you need to at least go down to .75. If you plan to level then go as low as you can without hitting dirt.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

The backyard Arden 15 project is almost complete. We've got about 80% coverage. Knowing what I know now, I would've sodded it. Between the seed, peet moss, watering, it would've been cheaper and would've looked better laying sod. In the remaining bare spots I put down sprigs from the TifTuf.





We started the N-ext bio stimulants this week. The RGS is some amazing stuff. Other than an app of Ironite, I haven't had another product make such a big difference in such a short time.





I put down a heavy app in the along our property line, going into my neighbors lawns so my bermuda starts growing into their yard. I saw the most growth after the RGS.





Lastly, we own a third of an acre that's almost all kudzu. I've tried numerous products controlling it. I mixed some Celsius and Brush Killer Plud and have had some good success. It's completely taken over the cypress trees in my neighbors yard.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Kudzu is some tough stuff. Hope you can get it contained.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

seeded area looking good, i have a similar area where im taking runners from the edges of my new tiftuf sod and sprigging in.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Kudzu is some tough stuff. Hope you can get it contained.


It really is. I didn't really appreciate how tough kudzu was until we bought this place. The stuff can grow a foot a day. The other issue we've had is kudzu bugs. You never want a white house if you live near kudzu. They invade every crack they can find, go dormant when it's cool out, then come back out when it's warm. They've become manageable since we painted the house a darker color.


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Benwag said:


> seeded area looking good, i have a similar area where im taking runners from the edges of my new tiftuf sod and sprigging in.


Thanks. Yeah, I should've started sprigging sooner. They've been doing really well. The sprigs barely lose their green before they tack down.





With runners like this going, it's a waste not to lay them out.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Exactly, let that whole sidewalk go for two weeks if you can and you'll have tons


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

I rarely put much stock in various lawn care products - especially those heavily pushed on YouTube, but RGS is exceeding my expectations by a lot.

This is tonight: 








This was a few days ago


----------

